# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  CDM 400W 4 X MRF317

## controlakis

Χαιρετώ,
Εχω ενα παλιό CDM 400W 4XMRF 317 και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τα παρακάτω.
1. τι καλώδια έχει στις εισόδους εξόδους.
2. τι πρέπει να κάνω για να έχω προστασία αν δεν υπάρχει κεραία ή κατα λάθος την βγάλω ή δεν την εχω συνδέση.
3. το δικό μου 400W εχει 2 αντιστάσεις σε σειρά στην έξοδο απο έξοδο πλακέτα σε έξοδο 200W + 200W αλλά μου κάεικε.
4. τα καλώδια που γεφυρώνουν στην έξοδο τη σύνθετη αντίσταση έχουν.
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dovegroup

Καλησπέρα φίλε...
1. Δεν είναι CDM αυτό που έχεις είναι PD και κυκλοφόρησαν μόλις 50 απο αυτά και άν, είναι Rev1 δοκιμαστικό, η πλακέτα είναι σχεδιασμένη σε AMIGA PCLO την εχω φτιάξει εγώ προσωπικά είναι μετατροπή απο Linear για την μπάντα των 145Mhz, είχε μερικά προβληματάκια λιγότερα όμως απο του CDM. O PD τα παράτησε γιατί δεν είχε λόγω να εργάζετε απο το 1988-89 και μετά οπότε δεν τα έβγαλε πλέον, επίσης δεν υπήρχαν VK200 στην είσοδο στο πρωτότυπο αλλά φερίτες της AMIDON.
Επίσης στο πρωτότυπο δεν υπήρχαν semco - unelco αλλά απλοί πυκνωτές κεραμικοί 6KV οι οποίοι στα πρωτότυπα παίζουν ακόμη και σήμερα μετά απο 20 χρόνια!!!
2. Τα καλώδια στην είσοδο είναι 50R και στην έξοδο 25R.
3. Κακώς που είχε αντιστάσεις απλές στην έξοδο και σίγουρα είχε σύρματος :Lol: 
4. Τα καλώδια διακλάδωσης μπρός πίσω είναι 75R, αλλά δεν είχε κατασκευαστεί για να γίνει 400W, τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν το πρότεινα ποτέ να γίνει παραγωγή και ούτε θα ήθελα.
5. Απο την φωτογραφία διακρίνω το κλασσικό χώρισμα του τροφοδοτικού το οποίο ήταν ασπρο αλουμίνιο βαμμένο, πίσω απο αυτό έχει ενα τέρας τροφοδοτικό για συνεχή λειτουργία 24h/24h επίσης δική μου κατασκευή.

Υ.Γ. Καλό είναι να μην ντρέπομαι για τα λάθη μου, δεν τα πήγαν άσχημα απο οτι έμαθα όμως...Δεν ασχολούμε με το σπόρ πλέον και ούτε με ενδιαφέρει...
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## controlakis

Ακης ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, δεν είχα προσέξει το PD στην πλακέτα, το είχα αγοράσει απο αγγελία καμμένο πρίν απο 4 χρόνια και άλλαξα τα τρανζίστορ που τα βρήκα ευκαιρία πρίν απο μερικές μέρες 40ε το ένα.
Ξέρεις που μπορώ να βρώ τα καλώδια αυτά γιατί τα έχουν φάει ποντίκια :Rolleyes: , υπάρχουν στην ελλάδα ή απο εξωτερικό συμφέρει καλύτερα.
Μάλλον το ενα Linear εχει βραχυκυκλωμένο καλώδια στην έξοδο και αυτό μου τα έκαψε.

----------


## amiga

Το PCLO το δούλευα και εγώ σε μια Amiga500!!! Είχα μια έκδοση του 1985 που στην ίδια δισκέτα είχε και το Workbench 1.3!!! Για την εποχή του καλό ήταν!!!

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Καλωδια μπορεις να βρεις θεσσαλονικη (radio 741)

----------


## dovegroup

> Το PCLO το δούλευα και εγώ σε μια Amiga500!!! Είχα μια έκδοση του 1985 που στην ίδια δισκέτα είχε και το Workbench 1.3!!! Για την εποχή του καλό ήταν!!!



Δεν υπήρχε καμμία βιβλιοθήκη άστα πολυ καλό.
 :Thumbup1:

----------


## dovegroup

> Ακης ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, δεν είχα προσέξει το PD στην πλακέτα, το είχα αγοράσει απο αγγελία καμμένο πρίν απο 4 χρόνια και άλλαξα τα τρανζίστορ που τα βρήκα ευκαιρία πρίν απο μερικές μέρες 40ε το ένα.
> Ξέρεις που μπορώ να βρώ τα καλώδια αυτά γιατί τα έχουν φάει ποντίκια, υπάρχουν στην ελλάδα ή απο εξωτερικό συμφέρει καλύτερα.
> Μάλλον το ενα Linear εχει βραχυκυκλωμένο καλώδια στην έξοδο και αυτό μου τα έκαψε.



Σου απάντησε ο GSA αλλά εγώ έπαιρνα απο Γερμανία & Ιταλία τότε...

----------


## controlakis

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για όλα θα πάρω Μανιάτη για τα καλώδια.
Ακη μήπως έχεις το σχέδιο απο αυτό θέλω να αλλάξω όλους τους πυκνωτές να βάλω rf chip θα πάει καλύτερα:
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dovegroup

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για όλα θα πάρω Μανιάτη για τα καλώδια.
> Ακη μήπως έχεις το σχέδιο απο αυτό θέλω να αλλάξω όλους τους πυκνωτές να βάλω rf chip θα πάει καλύτερα:
> Ευχαριστώ.



Σε κάποιο τετράδιο κίτρινο απο την νικοτίνη και την πολυκαιρία αλλά δώσε μου χρόνο να το βρώ, πλακέτες και PCLO αρχεία δεν υπάρχουν, πιθανά βρώ τα φίλμ, ίσως...
Υ.Γ. Μήπως να μας έλεγες απο πού πήρες τα MRF317 και τι μάρκα, 40€ MOTOROLA?

----------


## dovegroup

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για όλα θα πάρω Μανιάτη για τα καλώδια.
> Ακη μήπως έχεις το σχέδιο απο αυτό θέλω να αλλάξω όλους τους πυκνωτές να βάλω rf chip θα πάει καλύτερα:
> Ευχαριστώ.



Προφανώς μιλάς για Rf Capacitors, ATC ας πούμε, που θα τους βρείς και σε τι τιμές, τα κίτ που δίνουν είναι φωτιά και λάβρα, είχα αγοράσει πρίν μερικά χρόνια για τις ανάγκες ενός project και δεν το προχωρήσαμε επειδή πήγαιναν πολύ ψηλά.
Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος εδώ μέσα ξέρει καμμιά αλλη πηγή να αγοράσεις φθηνά αλλά δεν νομίζω να συμφέρει τι να σου πώ...
Να ξαναρωτήσω μήπως και ξεχαστεί, τα MRF317 απο πού αγόρασες και τι είναι?
Φιλικά.

----------


## controlakis

Ευχαριστώ κσι παλι, τα 317 τα αγόρασα απο αθήνα απο κάποιον που τα είχε και δεν ήξερε μάλλον τι είχε ταλαιπωρημένα καινούργια, εχει ακόμη αρκετά αλλά οπως σου είπα τα φύλλα είναι στραβωμένα, τα έβγαλε μέσα απο μία σακούλα της Richarson κσι γράφουν με το χέρι MRF317, αργησα να απαντήσω γιατί έφτιαχνα το δεύτερο linear μου έβγαλε με 10w είσοδο 145w σε BIRD επάνω σε φορτίο επίσης  BIRD με στάσιμα μηδενικά, ικανοποιητικό φίλε. αυτές τις μέρες θα δοκιμάσω με οδήγηση μεγαλύτερη και αν εχω τα καλώδια θα το βγάλω πάλι διπλό.
Θα σου στείλω email για τα 317, αν θές ενα όμως εχω να σου το χαρίσω που με βοήθησες.

----------


## dovegroup

Ευχαριστώ αν μπορείς στείλε μου πληροφορίες για το πώς μπορώ να πάρω μερικά.
Υ.Γ. Σαν πολλά μου φαίνονται τα 145W με 10W οδήγηση.

----------


## kostas30

θελω κ εγω 4

----------


## savnik

Αν το ήξερα οτι θέλετε MRF317 θα τα έπερνα όλα , γιατί πήρα απο ebay πριν 15 μέρες motorola με 20 ευρώ το ένα.

----------


## dovegroup

Savnik Σου έχει μείνει τίποτα? :W00t:

----------


## dovegroup

> Ευχαριστώ κσι παλι, τα 317 τα αγόρασα απο αθήνα απο κάποιον που τα είχε και δεν ήξερε μάλλον τι είχε ταλαιπωρημένα καινούργια, εχει ακόμη αρκετά αλλά οπως σου είπα τα φύλλα είναι στραβωμένα, τα έβγαλε μέσα απο μία σακούλα της Richarson κσι γράφουν με το χέρι MRF317, αργησα να απαντήσω γιατί έφτιαχνα το δεύτερο linear μου έβγαλε με 10w είσοδο 145w σε BIRD επάνω σε φορτίο επίσης BIRD με στάσιμα μηδενικά, ικανοποιητικό φίλε. αυτές τις μέρες θα δοκιμάσω με οδήγηση μεγαλύτερη και αν εχω τα καλώδια θα το βγάλω πάλι διπλό.
> Θα σου στείλω email για τα 317, αν θές ενα όμως εχω να σου το χαρίσω που με βοήθησες.



Φίλε δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω μύνημα ρύθμισε το θέλω να σου στείλω pm.

----------


## controlakis

> Φίλε δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω μύνημα ρύθμισε το θέλω να σου στείλω pm.



Πως το ρυθμίζω αυτό τώρα που το λές δεν εχω πάρει ποτέ email απο το forum.
Μίλησα με τον άνθρωπο που τα εχει του εχουν μείνει μόνο 8.

----------


## controlakis

βρηκα τι ειχα κανει λαθος, οποιος θελει ας μου στειλει προσωπικο μηνυμα να δωσω τηλεφωνο του πωλητη.

----------


## DLS 33

kαι εδω..

http://viewitem.eim.ebay.gr/MRF317-M...920842804/item

----------

